
Ask HN: What's it like working for typical consulting companies? - borplk
How do they compare to say SaaS&#x2F;product companies?<p>Are they more likely to have bad environments? Do you actively seek&#x2F;avoid them?<p>I see some medium and large ones around (like Accenture) and I wonder if they can have good environments or if they quickly turn into &quot;renting expensive warm bodies&quot; shops only pressuring for filling up time-sheets and so on.<p>From the outside it looks like they are constantly hiring and firing lots of people on 3&#x2F;6&#x2F;12 month terms in complex roles. Given the difficulties of creating a quality team even on a more permanent basis I wonder what&#x27;s the effect of their practices.<p>Any stories or tips you can share?
======
shoo
> I see some medium and large ones around (like Accenture) and I wonder if
> they can have good environments or if they quickly turn into "renting
> expensive warm bodies" shops only pressuring for filling up time-sheets and
> so on.

I worked with a bunch of contractors on an enterprise software project, one of
my colleagues was from Accenture, he was actually pretty good at what he did,
he gained a lot of marketable experience (AWS, automated deployment etc) on
the gig by working long hours for months and learning from other experienced
people in other teams. He didn't get any support from Accenture - they weren't
interested in training him in any modern technical stuff that he wanted to
learn. They would have been taking a hefty profit atop his daily rate. He was
able to cash this in by getting a job with a smaller consultancy specialising
in cloud services (better pay, better culture, more opportunities for learning
and specialisation). So that's one example of how to use a bad professional
services org job as a stepping stone to a better job in a more specialised
professional services org, if you're willing to work hard for a year or two
and have a bit of luck in terms of the project you get allocated.

I think some of the consulting companies work a bit like cults: get useful but
naive young people on board who haven't experienced a sane working culture or
figured out how to put boundaries in place between their life and their work,
and bill them out for 80 hour weeks.

If you have a specialisation and can find work with a smaller consulting /
professional services company that matches that specialisation, you might have
a much more agreeable time.

@ncerezo -- your comment is thoughtful and adds to the discussion,
unfortunately it is only visible to users with "showdead" on. so it goes.

~~~
ncerezo
@shoo thanks, I'm quite new posting comments here. How can I know if my
comment has been killed? Or was it the question itself?

~~~
shoo
it appears that both of your comments in this thread are showing up normally
now. doesn't appear that you're doing anything unreasonable to me. welcome!

here's a few links to FAQs:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
& [https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-unofficial-hn-
faq](https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-unofficial-hn-faq)

------
ncerezo
I've worked for both types of companies, and I prefer product companies. But
that's possibly a matter of preference.

Consulting is more dynamic and you're exposed to many different projects and
probably to many different technologies. I had a good time doing it, but it
was for a very good company which is remembered by all former employees: DEC
(Digital Equipment Corp.) DEC was acquired by Compaq, which in turn was
acquired by HP.

You need to travel and your work place and team is constantly changing, as you
work at the client's office usually and teams are determined by availability
and budget. If you work for a big consulting firm, chances are that once you
leave a project you won't come back to it, and that can lead to solutions that
work in the short term to meet the project deadlines, but are otherwise bad
solutions for the long term.

Practices can vary greatly among different consulting firms, some will treat
you well, others will simply sell warm bodies as you point out.

Working for a product company means having less or no travel at all, and a
stable team to work with. It means also having much better care for quality
and long term planning, because you or your colleagues will also be taking
care of bug fixing and new features.

You're in touch with the business and the day to day customer issues and
needs, which brings a greater understanding of the system you're working on.

However, the technology stack will be less diverse for obvious reasons.

Culture fit is also much more important as your team is not likely to change
for a few years.

------
gt2
Really demanding clients, no glory for anything you do, people being thrown
under the bus, lots of travel, some greenfield projects with tight deadlines,
sometimes made to fix a project half finished.

------
rajeshpant
I started my career from one of such consulting companies. I was naive back
then. I thought I am a developer/engineer and this is how software industry
is. Now, I actively avoid them. The culture in these companies is horrible. I
would rather prefer to work for a small innovative company than working for
these body shops.

